# Beginner TTF



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

I have made a couple of natural fork shooters and a couple of board cuts that were all OTT. I am interested in giving TTF shooting a try. Can anyone suggest a style or template for a good TTF for a beginner(in both shooting and making)?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I suggest that you go to our Templates section and see if you like something.

jazz


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

I've browsed through most of them. Was just wondering if any of the more experienced shooters could narrow them down for a beginner. I was thinking maybe the Pitbull or the Magpie Kestrel.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I myself can not narrow them down because every SS shape does not sit well in every hand. What most people do here, I think, is that they have tried and they have in their collections not one but couple-few-many slingshots for various purposes. I myself, even today, after so many years do not have one but about 12 various slingshots, all functional, which I use from time to time: this month I prefer this one, that month I prefer that one, and so on.

I think that you will not know what you like until you try it. So, take your time and go for all of them, one by one. Yes, you can start with Pitbull, se how it works for you and then move on..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Well if you up to it maybe check out 1 of gamekeeper John's latest videos on making a natural TTF it's pretty basic but works a charm and will have you shooting TTF in no time


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I remember worrying too much about the frame shape/size/details in the beginning. it matters less than you think. the elements of shooting will all be nearly the same, so just pick something simple for now.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

here's a link to a PDF for a real basic TTF, actually it's a WhamO Sportsman cant get much simpler.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8FASCpEvRB3c0hSRFVfenlGMTA/view?pli=1


----------

